# Rain staining new lacquer??



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi all,

Don't have photos yet, but finished wet sanding a car roof last night (1500-2500) after clear coat.

Had rain overnight, just happened to walk past the car and moved my hand across the roof to clear the sitting rain beading.

Was shocked to see that where the rain had been sitting that the roof now has cloudy whitish marks and won't shift even going back to 1500?

Any ideas?

10p size blotches, exactly the shape of the beading

Any experiences appeciated


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

what products did you use? 1k or 2k


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

steveo3002 said:


> what products did you use? 1k or 2k


Hi Steve,

It was HB496 Autoclear. It was only a can job ( pretty good tbh )

It say 2k on the aerosol, but I believe this is a marketing ploy!

Used it several times before, but not on a horizontal panel.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Also, I used at least 5 coats if lacquer, so don't understand how water can get UNDER, I'm hoping it's just some sort of etching?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've used this lacquer plenty of times. 

How long ago was it painted?

It really needs to stay warm and dry for a few good days before being put to the elements. 

Also 5 coats is too much, chances are it was/is still super soft.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sicskate said:


> I've used this lacquer plenty of times.
> 
> How long ago was it painted?
> 
> ...


Painted last weekend, started wet sanding on Thursday night this week.

I just went back out and they have a faded, hoping it will all dry away?


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Do you have any lamps? Had a friend with the same problem 20 minutes under the lamps did the trick.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Yeah needs to be baked the outer coat usually dries within 24 hours it's the first few that remain uncure longer than usuall.
As you probably know once clear is cured it shrinks so I recommend you let it settle for more time mate as it's long away from curing not in this weather, as suggested before a lamp would help but 5 coats I believe only a heated room or garrage


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Had similar on a wing I painted last year. Weather was cooling so pointed it in my shed, got it nice and warm, a week later after a few warm days decided it was ok to fit.

Next day it rained and the dreaded white spots! They used to fade after a couple of dry days and some sun. Eventually it stopped doing it and has been fine ever since. That was upol 1k acrylic through a gun.

I've had is before with standard aerosol but usually you can polish that out with a mild compound.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Just an update,

Just put the car in garage and dried it off, garage has heaters.

Within 30 mins all the white spots have gone!

Happy days.


----------

